# Crestridge saddle



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

thanks for your post, only issue I am having is seat size. Normally I fit a 17 western 19 aussi, but I sat in a 17 ovation at a show and it felt very small, maybe it was mislabled. ? Or do they use Aussi sizing on the ovation. On the ovation how is the twist ? I bought and returned a similar circle y and it was so narrow it was painful.


----------



## LesandLily (Oct 8, 2012)

I too love, love, love my Crestridge saddle. Easily one of the most comfortable saddles I have ridden for both me and my horse. Debra is awesome!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

yeh finally made up my mind, after numerous emails and a phone call, went with an Ovation lite, 18" padded seat.


----------

